# For Sale: One Slightly Used Bridge OT



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Opened on May 24, 1883 -- carried trolley tracks down the center until 1944 -- still in use today by auto and pedestrian traffic -- Happy Birthday Brooklyn Bridge!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob;

Beautiful photo. But where is that gecko I keep seeing on some commercials? He walks along the pedestrian portion while claiming he wants to save people money on car insurance.









Thanks for the photo,
David Meashey


----------

